# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Remembrance >  For Meatwasp's friends. She is at peace.

## klamath

Meatwasp passed away this morning at the age of 85. 
She was a Ron Paul supporter since 1976.
Life is precious, always cherrish it in yourself and others and live it to the fullest.

She was my mother.

Peace.

----------


## cajuncocoa

My condolences to you and your family, klamath. RIP, Meatwasp.

----------


## euphemia

I am so sorry for you loss.  Praying you find comfort.

----------


## tod evans

Sorry man...

RIP Meatwasp

----------


## specsaregood

Sorry to hear that.    I'll have to pull her book off the shelf to read to the kid tonight.

----------


## Spikender

Man.

Take it easy, klamath, my heart goes out to you and your family. May Meatwasp rest in peace.

----------


## klamath

Thank you all.
For my part I am sorry for my shortness of temper and anger over the years for anything I felt was less than respectful of life. At times I was fighting 24/7 to prolong her life and it heightened my awareness to the preciousness of life. 
Politics was something she and I shared and now I most move on and I don't believe it will involve politics.
Peace to all

----------


## donnay

Sorry for your loss Klamath.  I'll keep you in my prayers.

----------


## Aratus

I liked her! she had true grit. i'm 60something.
thee & thine are in my prayers, Klamath!!! she
gave it her all.  I'm glad you were there for her!!
my own widowed mother is in that same age range
so i know me and my siblings are to face things
again! i feel on her better days she felt younger here.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Condolences. She was always a positive and interesting voice on the forum.

----------


## brushfire

Simply amazing.  I had almost nothing in common with my mom, politically speaking.  She was nearly a luddite - there's no way I'd find her on a forum.

As others have offered, please accept our (my family and I) condolences as well.  I will take your words to heart - life truly is precious, and thank you for sharing your lives.

----------


## presence

> At least I was a  peaceful and happy ostrich.





> Our family has lived in a remote widerness canyon for 49 years





> Time to go for my mountain walk.





> May your guardian angel go with you





klamath is it true you were almost carried off by a bald eagle as a child?

----------


## Todd

> Condolences. She was always a positive and interesting voice on the forum.


I'll second that.  Very positive.

----------


## pcosmar

R.I.P.

She will be missed by many.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I'm sorry or your loss. She will be missed here. 

Peace.

----------


## georgiaboy

Sorry for your loss, k.

the rivers run deeper here than we imagine.

----------


## JK/SEA

RIP Meatwasp.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member.php?3088-Meatwasp

----------


## Anti Federalist

Terribly sorry to hear about that.

You have my sincere condolences and prayers.

May your mother rest in peace.

----------


## Dr.3D

I'll miss reading her posts.

----------


## Lucille

I am so sorry for your loss, klamath, and ours.  I hope she wasn't in pain and passed peacefully.  You and your family will be in my prayers.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Seems like I've read a lot of loss of loved ones here recently. I'm sorry to hear of these losses. For some reason, though, I don't recall ever chit chatting with meatwasp. Seems like I would have enjoyed doing so after reading some of her postings.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Didn't see that final line coming. Condolences, RIP, and glad you guys shared love of Liberty

----------


## Carlybee

I am so sorry to hear. I always enjoyed her posts. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

My condolences to you and the family.  R.I.P.

----------


## amy31416

> Sorry to hear that.    I'll have to pull her book off the shelf to read to the kid tonight.


 I have her book as well. I keep it in a shelf up high in a closet because it's one of her special items that she'll get when she's responsible enough to take care of her things.

So sorry to hear of your loss klamath, I had no idea she was your mother.

----------


## angelatc

Oh, she was one of my favorite posters as well.    I am so very sorry for your loss Klamath.  If my world suddenly feels a little emptier, I can't imagine what yours feels like.    She was a truly wonderful soul. I think of her every time I see a fairy door.

----------


## Suzanimal

RIP

Deepest condolences.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Meatwasp passed away this morning at the age of 85. 
> She was a Ron Paul supporter since 1976.
> Life is precious, always cherrish it in yourself and others and live it to the fullest.
> 
> She was my mother.
> 
> Peace.


I am so sorry, and I am stricken.  She was (and is) a beautiful soul who made the world a better place.
I have been missing her, and she will be missed by so many people.  She will cast a shadow down the centuries.
God bless you and your family, and your mother rest in joy and peace in the eternity that waits for us all.

I will always remember your mother with a smile on my heart. Thank you klamath.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I have her book as well. I keep it in a shelf up high in a closet because it's one of her special items that she'll get when she's responsible enough to take care of her things.
> 
> So sorry to hear of your loss klamath, I had no idea she was your mother.


Klamath is one of the most well-adjusted and sensible posters on this board.  It all makes sense now.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

85 - wow! from her posts I would have guessed much, Much, Much younger!  She will be deeply missed.

I'm sorry for your loss Kalmath.  Now you are going to have to do the work for 2 to support Rand. (have kids quick to get out of this  )

RIP Meatwasp.

-t

----------


## KCIndy

Klamath, I am so very sorry for your loss.  I always enjoyed reading Meatwasp's posts, and like others here, I had no idea she was your mother.  Your loss is our loss too.  The RPF family will not be the same without her.  Her memory will be cherished and her presence will be greatly missed.

----------


## bunklocoempire

I am sorry for your loss Klamath, and I am sorry for our loss as well.  I'm sooo grateful for her and everyone who has contributed positively to this community.

Real encouragement by example to do things the nice way is such a breath of fresh air in our world.  Something that I certainly need.  Thank you for sharing.

----------


## Working Poor

Oh ((((Meat Wasp)))) heaven's gain is our loss I know you will RIP

((((Klamath)))) So sorry for your loss I know you will miss her and we will too.

----------


## devil21

Condolences to you and yours.

----------


## Kotin

Definetely a poster that always made me smile.. Seemed like a beautiful lady

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Meatwasp actually has three books available on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Marcella-Horn/..._athr_dp_pel_1



Impossible Beyond This Point: True Adventure Creating a Self-Sufficient Life in the Wilderness 

Merriweather in Search of the Fairies  (Whimsical Adventures Book 1)

Merriweather and Summer Breeze in Search of the Magic Flints (Whimsical Adventures Book 2)

----------


## Deborah K

Klamath, I am truly sorry for your loss.  I bought 3 copies of her book: Merriweather in Search of the Fairies, a couple years ago for my grandchildren.   She was a lovely lady.  My thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours.  ~deb

----------


## ClydeCoulter



----------


## phill4paul

My condolences. What a special woman. You were gifted to have her as a mother klamath.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Meatwasp actually has three books available on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Marcella-Horn/..._athr_dp_pel_1
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible Beyond This Point: True Adventure Creating a Self-Sufficient Life in the Wilderness 
> 
> Merriweather in Search of the Fairies  (Whimsical Adventures Book 1)
> ...


The titles seem familiar.  If they're the stories I'm thinking of, Meatwasp belonged to a writers'/critique group I belonged to once and didn't even know it!

----------


## klamath

Thank you all I am sure she sees this thread. In her later years she became very hard of hearing and a lot of the world became closed to her. This forum and the 2007 Ron Paul campaign was her last really realy happy time as she could interact with people once more trying to elect the man she always loved.

----------


## navy-vet

So sorry

----------


## amy31416

> Thank you all I am sure she sees this thread. In her later years she became very heard of hearing and a lot of the world became closed to her. This forum and the 2007 Ron Paul campaign was her last really realy happy time as she could interact with people once more trying to elect the man she always loved.


Is there a place online where people can leave their respects? (Aside from here, obviously.)

----------


## phill4paul

> Is there a place online where people can leave their respects? (Aside from here, obviously.)


  Thanks for bringing this up amypi! klamath, is there a charity or some such you could set up in her honor or a cause already active she would get behind that we could contribute to in her honor?

----------


## Lucille

> Meatwasp actually has three books available on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Marcella-Horn/..._athr_dp_pel_1
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible Beyond This Point: True Adventure Creating a Self-Sufficient Life in the Wilderness 
> 
> Merriweather in Search of the Fairies  (Whimsical Adventures Book 1)
> ...


Thanks for linking to those.  Until klamath gets back to tell us about her favorite charities, we could also buy her books, read them, and show her some love in the reviews.

----------


## klamath

> Is there a place online where people can leave their respects? (Aside from here, obviously.)


Actually this is the place, as this was her only internet hangout. Thanks Amy.

----------


## klamath

As for the suggestion of donating to a charity, I thought about it a awhile. Instead of donating to a specific charity I think she would prefer that those wanting to donate take that money and very thoughtfully spend it on something that creates happiness and enriches their own lives and families. Things that will give the greatest long term peace and happiness whatever that might be.
Thank you.

----------


## amy31416

> Actually this is the place, as this was her only internet hangout. Thanks Amy.


No need to thank me. Your mom was a very special person who deserves respects, regardless of where it's done. She actually wanted me to come and visit her in California--I completely regret that I didn't make the trip.

----------


## Pericles

> Condolences. She was always a positive and interesting voice on the forum.


Agree - @klamath - while you may have lost interest in politics, I assure you that politics has not lost interest in you.

----------


## Anti Federalist

...

----------


## oyarde

> Meatwasp passed away this morning at the age of 85. 
> She was a Ron Paul supporter since 1976.
> Life is precious, always cherrish it in yourself and others and live it to the fullest.
> 
> She was my mother.
> 
> Peace.


I am sorry for your loss , I am sure it is an enormous loss .

----------


## Tinnuhana

Would (any of) these books make good additions to school or town libraries? That's one way we could spread her legacy.

My condolences to and prayers for the meatwasp family.

----------


## sam1952

For another friend in Liberty, rest in peace...

----------


## LibertyEagle

I considered Meatwasp my friend.  The world is a worse place without her.

----------

